# Has anyone been to Villa del Palmar Cancun?



## robin50 (Jan 13, 2013)

I will be going in February and wonder if anyone has any information.  
How much does it cost from the airport?  Did you do AI?  I do not want to however not sure if there are any restaurants semi near by....any feedback.
Is there free internet?  I can't find any info about the internet fees.  
Thanks for any information!


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 13, 2013)

We stayed at VDP Cancun in December.  We didn't do the AI--we thought it was expensive, and we like to try  local restaurants.  We did eat on site several times and were satisfied with the food.   There are many very good restaurants in Cancun--check out Trip Advisor  We had a rental car, but there was a shuttle that went into Cancun. We were advised to make a reservation the day before to ensure a spot.  The internet didn't work well in our unit--had to go out on the balcony to get it to work.  The resort is absolutely beautiful, the "crown jewel" of UVC.  However, we still prefer Puerto Vallarta and Cabo.


----------



## robin50 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks.  Did you get charged for internet? How much is it?  Is there anywhere to cab to restaurants?  This is our first time at VDP Cancun.....have been to VDPF many times and Villa del Arco and never do the AI.  Also, did you rent your car from the airport or did you pre-arrange cab from the airport to resort?


----------



## COSTA VIDA (Jan 13, 2013)

Check the many very positive reviews on TripAdvisor. We were also there in December. The resort is very nice, and our AI package was fantastic. Would definitely go back.


----------



## robin50 (Jan 27, 2013)

Did you take a cab from the airport? I am trying to decide if I should pre- book the transportation which seems high ($50 each way) for just 2 of us. Also, I have been quoted $95 per person/day for the AI which also sounds high.
Does anyone have any comments?  I have read trip advisor but thought it would be better to get tuggers opinions.  Thanks.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 27, 2013)

We went to VDP Cancun last June. For transportation, we took the UVC prearranged shuttle. We have always done that and it has worked well. Maybe not the cheapest option, but we have been satisfied. This was the first UVC place where we did the AI. We used it for the first 4 days, then ventured out a little toward the end of the week. We really liked the AI. It made life easy, the drinks and snacks by the pool seemed guilt free and we really enjoyed the restaurants. The resort is somewhat to itself, and there aren't a lot of local dining opportunities as at some of the other resorts. The property was beautiful. Have a great time.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 28, 2013)

We were there last January. Here is a breakdown of our trip.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162723

Internet for members is free and slow last year. Im not sure if GEM has installed service at this resort yet.

We rented a car. It was an easy drive to the resort during the daytime but my night driving vission caused me to miss a few turn offs resulting in having to turn back a few times. You are in the far north end of the area so a car is good but there are resort shuttles that go to the cancun resort area and flea market that you can ride for free. The ferry is next door so going to Isla Mujures is easy.

Bring drinking water. Buy the larger sizes as the resort water has a mineral smell and taste. Cooking and making coffee with resort water has a taste that takes a few days to get used to. Also, the smell in the resort is the resort water, not mold or anything bad. 

Have fun, we did !!

Bill


----------



## TacoTerry (Feb 2, 2013)

We stayed there last April and had such a wonderful time. The place is just perfect, you can usually find a nice spot either at the beach or pool(s). We had better luck by plugging in to the internet rather than going wireless, and yes the service is slow. Get over it. We are members and so the service is free, not sure what it costs per day. I had great success with Best Day Shuttles, and we got a private one for 2, our trip was delayed several times due to hail damage to many American Airlines planes. We had to make several transportation pickup time/day changes and they were able to get it right. We found the beach to be nice, the water is dirty in close and cleans up about 50 yrds out. Don't touch the rope lines around the swim area in the saltwater, there is a stinging slime hanging from at times and both my son and I got nailed by it. For a beautiful beach and fun day trip, take the little car ferry to Isla Mujeres. 

The AI is expensive, I think you could try 3 or 4 days of it and then stay with it if it works for you. We did the walmart trip and did some cooking during the day and took the free shuttle into town, sign up the day before you go.


----------



## anteween (Feb 2, 2013)

I find all the AI's to be expensive.  I was looking at II exchange.  They have two Azul resorts. One was $125 per day and the other $95.  The Royal sands was $105 per day.  
I stayed at the Royal Sands years ago and there was no AI fee.  I contacted them and I guess there policies have changed.  I won't be be exchanging there anytime soon.  I do own at Villa Del Palmar.  I hope to stay there soon.
  have fun


----------



## robin50 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for all your feedback.  I think the AI rate of $95 is way too expensive especially because we don't drink and are also not huge eaters.  I will look into the Bestway Transportation too.  How far is the nearest grocery store (Mega or Walmart) from the hotel?  Is there a  hotel shuttle to these stores?
Thanks again for all the feedback.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2013)

There is a Wallmart about 3 - 4 miles away from the resort next to a Starbucks on the east side of road called Bonampak. 

You could also take the resort shuttle to the flea market and walk less than 1/4 mile to a grocery store. If you do this take your rolling luggage for your groceries. This store is larger or as large as Wallmart.

If your wanting one stop to stock up there is a Costco and Mega next door to each other with everything you could want.

Bill


----------



## robin50 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Costco and Mega sound perfect.  How far from the resort?  Any idea how much a cab would cost?  We would only need to go once.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 4, 2013)

Costco and Mega are about 2 miles from the Walmart. It souldnt be much difference in price for a taxi ride. We had a car and it takes about 15 - 20 minutes to get to Costco depending on traffic. Mega shares the same parking lot with Costco.

Bill


----------



## TacoTerry (Feb 5, 2013)

When we shopped the Walmart, we just got a cab and made a deal with the driver to wait for us while we shopped. His deal was good for him and good for us, on our way out of the store we stopped at the in-store McDonalds and got lunch for us and our driver. The walmart is huge and has everything you need for the week(s). Enjoy your trip and don't miss Isla Mujeres!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 6, 2013)

Walmart in Cancun has limited selections of certain items like wine but is definitly a one stop place for groceries & water.

Terry , what did you think about the tap water at the resort ? When we were there it had an oder and taste so we used 6 liter bottled water for cooking and bought a couple of cases of water for convience. 

Bill


----------



## TacoTerry (Feb 8, 2013)

*What is that funky smell?*

We did notice that the water had an odd smell especially when we showered. The taste was off a bit as well.  Our water here at home in Des Moines, Wa is from deep wells and it too has an off taste, so the taste wasn't a big deal. Our concern was what was causing that smell and taste? We ended up just buying some big ol bottles of water and not drinking the water from the resorts source. Better safe than hurling all night long. I did use the tap water for making coffee, didn't notice any "bonus" taste and I was ok with drinking it because the water had been boiled before use.

We have been using a produce spray on our produce and fruit for 2 years or so. It kills the local bugs and microscopic nasties on contact. It leaves no after taste and I think that it really works well. My bride found it on one of the shopping channels. It's called Debbie Meyers produce spray, we haven't gotten sick in the time that we've been using it. We will continue to use it as just an extra level of caution against the curse.

Terry


----------



## TacoTerry (Feb 8, 2013)

Bill,Your're right about the limited supply of wines and booze at the walmart. Lucky for me that they have Negra Modelo, Pacifico, and Agavero Tequila:whoopie: That's the bottom line for me. 

 Terry
28 days til Cancun!! How bout you?


----------

